# can anyone please help me setup my system



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

i am a total noob and totally cluless when it comes to setting up a sytem and what wires to put in place. i just bought a new samsung LN-T4661F hdtv for $1198 brand new at brandsmart:bigsmile: and now i am trying to set it up with my reciever on which is a Denon AVR-1804. i dont have a dvd player yet because i want to save a little more for a blue-ray. i have a hd satellite box through dishnet also.

i am clueless on what goes where. the only thing i know is i hook up the hdmi cable from my sat box to my tv because my reciever has no hdmi. what setup will give me the best sound, is it the optical cable and should i run an optical cable from my reciever to my sat box or from my tv to my reciever, help me i am pulling my hair out :gah:.


thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... you can run an optical digital out from your satellite receiver to your Denon receiver. It's your best and about the only way you can enjoy surround sound channels.

You might consider upgrading to one of the newer receivers with HDMI once you get a BD player. That way you'll have HDMI v1.3 all the way through, as well as 1080p and all the audio formats.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're set on Blu-ray, you might as well go with the Ps3. Even if you don't game, it's the same price as the lowest BR player right now, and gives you media streaming functionality.


----------

